# Can Am Defender Pro



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I was up at camp yesterday and had an opportunity to check out this new utility side by side. A couple of guys were out rigging for bear and turned around in my driveway. They had a big dog box on the back with a hound chained on the roof of the box. Impressive machine. They had their roads mixed up otherwise I would have never had the chance to see one. I never knew that machine existed. I’m impressed.


----------

